# Gwinnett, GA - #17262 YM Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Animal ID # is 17262
I am a MALE, PEN 115 - GERMAN SHEPHERD
The shelter thinks I am YOUNG
I will be available for adoption starting on 07/24/2011
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200
http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/content/upload/animalshelter/719648/17262.jpg


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

There's that nice clean shelter again - Gwinnett gets some really gorgeous GSD's, must be a breeder(s) around there somewhere....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

WOW! Hard to believe someone isn't looking for him; He is gorgeous. Does Gwinnett do out-of-state adoptions?


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Still there...BUMP!


----------

